# Stewart Logan, DFC, has passed away.



## observor 69 (11 Jan 2008)

S/L (RET.) A.S. LOGAN DFC, CD.

Albert Stewart “Spoof” Logan passed away on January 6, 2008, in his 84th year. The son of Albert Fraser and Belinda Logan of Pictou County, he was born on November 18, 1924, in the family home in Lyons Brook. After graduating from Pictou Academy in 1942 Stewart enlisted in the Royal Canadian Air Force and trained as a navigator. On completion of training he went overseas and flew on Mosquito bombers with 142 Squadron of the Royal Air Force. He completed thirty-nine missions over Germany and was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross. He re-enlisted in 1948 and flew with Royal Canadian Air Force 426 Transport Squadron for four years which included two years in the Korean airlift. After a short stint as the Commanding Officer of the RCAF Recruiting Unit in Halifax, he trained as an Airborne Interception Navigator and was for five years the Chief Instructor of the Airborne Interception School in Winnipeg. In 1959 he attended the RCAF Telecommunications Officer course and spent two years in Greenwood, Nova Scotia. In 1962 he was promoted to Squadron Leader and was sent to Summerside, P.E.I. where he was the Station Telecommunications Officer. In 1964 he was assigned to the Canadian Embassy in Washington and served on the staff of the Air Attaché. Squadron Leader Logan retired from the service in 1969. After retirement he was employed as President and General Manager of Spartan Electronics in London, Ontario. In 1977 Stewart returned home to Nova Scotia when he became Director of Marketing for Hermes Electronics in Dartmouth. 

In 1951, while stationed at McCord Air force Base in Tacoma, Washington, he met Lieutenant Jean Anne Sullivan, a nurse in the United States Air Force. The couple were married in the base chapel on September 7, 1951. Their romance lasted for almost fifty years and they provided each other with the strength to overcome life’s many challenges. They raised seven children together and loved each one unconditionally, and Stewart’s love for Jean and his family continued until his death. 
When Stewart retired from Hermes he and Jean returned to the family home in Lyons Brook. An active member of the community, he served regularly on the local school and health boards, and was a long-time volunteer for the local Help Line. Stewart was always willing to lend his tireless support to any cause that needed it. 

For many years Stewart served in various capacities at the local and national level of the Air Force Association of Canada and was elected National President of the Association in 1996. He was also a proud member of the Royal Canadian Legion in Pictou, serving as its treasurer.

Stewart lived with strong convictions and tremendous integrity, but had a wonderful sense of humour and was always able to laugh at himself. He will be deeply missed by his children and grandchildren, and by the countless friends made over the course of a long, honourable life. 

Surviving are children, Stewart, Jr. (Denise), Qatar; Mary Anne (Stephen) Mesjarik, London, Ontario; James (Amanda Reagh), Lyons Brook; John David, Victoria, British Columbia; Gerald (Tara), Toronto; Christopher (Christine), Victoria, B.C.; daughter-in-law, Marie Claude Logan, France; nine grandchildren. Stewart was predeceased by his wife, Jean Ann; son, Michael; sisters, Jean Bell, and Marguerite Sweeney. Cremation has taken place. Visitation will be held 2-4, & 7-9 PM on Monday in McLaren Funeral Home, Pictou.


----------

